# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Câu chuyện cảnh giác >  Các thành viên nên cẩn trọng hơn khi tham gia Chuyên mục Mua, bán, trao đổi, đấu giá!

## CNC PRO

*Các thành viên nên cẩn trọng hơn khi tham gia Chuyên mục Mua, bán, trao đổi, đấu giá!*

Chào các bạn!
CNC PRO xin thay mặt diễn đàn, nhắc nhở các bạn thành viên khi tham gia *Chuyên mục Mua, bán, trao đổi, đấu giá!* các vấn đề sau:
Tham khảo kỹ Nội quy mua bán - trao đổi - đấu giá - truyển dụng.Với người bán, cầu tuân thủ chặt các quy định về nội dung bài viết, thông tin chất lượng sản phẩm, giá sản phẩm, phương thức giao dịch, dịch vụ và hậu mãi sau bán hàng.Với người mua, cần tìm hiểu thật rỏ món hàng mà mình muốn mua. Có quyền yêu cầu người bán bổ xung thông tin, hình ảnh hoặc các tài liệu khác nếu cần. Nếu rất mơ hồ về sản phẩm thì có thể nhờ người quen, bạn bè tư vấn & cho lời khuyên.

- Việc không tuân thủ Nội quy ở mức độ nhẹ có thể không bị xử lý ngay. Nhưng đó một trong các điều kiện tiên quyết để BQT diễn đàn căn cứ ra án phạt.
- Thành viên khi tham gia diễn đàn tự chịu trách nhiệm hành vi của mình.
- BQT không có khã năng xử lý các tranh chấp, truy cứu tránh nhiệm và đòi bồi thường thiệt hại cho các rủi ro trong giao dịch.
- Cách duy nhất mà BQT có thể thực hiện là truy tìm dấu vết các thông tin giao dịch (dưới dạng bài viết hoặc tin nhắn riêng được thực hiện trên diễn đàn). Viết bài nhắc nhở, cảnh cáo, khóa thành viên.

*Tranh chấp về dịch vụ và chất lượng sản phẩm là những tranh chấp thường xuyên xảy ra.*
- Điểm hình các bạn có thể theo dõi tranh chấp vừa qua ở đây
- Thành viên bán hàng vi phạm Nội quy, bài bán hàng thiếu thông tin, gây ngộ nhận về chất lượng món hàng. Xử lý cảnh cáo, khóa thành viên 01 tuần.

Trân trọng!

----------

huyquynhbk, ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Góp ý xây dựng:
Admin có thể cho vào ô điểm bình chọn (vd: thang điểm 1-100) cho mỗi post bán hàng về các tiêu chí: 
1-: Mô tả chi tiết hàng hóa
2- : Chất lượng hàng hóa so với mô tả
3-: Thời gian giao hàng
4-: Đóng gói
...
Để giúp các thành viên (đặc biệt là thành viên mới hoặc người mua không đăng ký nick nói chung) có cơ sở cơ bản nhất để dễ quyết định. Người bán sẽ có trách nhiệm hơn khi đăng bài và sẽ cố gắng phục vụ khách hàng tốt hơn để được chấm điểm tốt hơn...

----------

huyquynhbk

----------

